# Why so many?



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

Why do so many GSD's end up in the pound?
It just saddens me to see so many GSD's in urgent need of rescue.
Thank God for all the GSD rescues out there.
But why oh why are there so many waiting to be adopted???
I just don't get it...what happens that these beautiful dogs end up needing rescue?
It just makes me so sad.
Just needed to vent a little.
Thanks


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I think people get a cute, fuzzy puppy. They don't realize he will grow into a dog that will need almost constant stimulation (mental/physical) to stay happy.
GSD's need a LOT of time, patience and strong leadership.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think Shannonrae is right. Most of the GSDs we get in rescue are between 8 months and 2 years. . . right about the age they hit adolescence and become real buttheads, even _with_ proper training and leadership. 

I think most people see GSDs as police dogs, guide dogs, service dogs, RinTintin, and think that they're incredibly intelligent animals and just end up like that naturally. They're right about the incredibly intelligent part, but have no clue what it takes to raise and train a GSD that is obedient and polite and an excellent pet. 

I've lost track of how many people have told me they want to "get one just like" my GSDs. What they don't realize is that you can't go out and get a dog like that, you have to more or less _make_ them.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

GSDs are the third most registered breed in most kennel clubs so they'll probably represent higher in most stats. 
I'd be interested to see what the per capita rate of abandonment is for each breed.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Guess the saddest part is that there are millions of unwanted dogs in the pound PERIOD. People breed too many dogs, and their aren't enough prepared dog homes for them.

So the fact that the 4th most registered dog for the AKC in the USA shows up so frequently in shelters/pounds/rescues just highlights the problem in general.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

"I did not know it would get this big" "were moving" "i`m afraid of it" "he or she is out of control"


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

It is very sad to see so many in the rescues, knowing that they make the most incredible best friend. 
I think, like others, that people think that because they're so smart that they are easy to train. Someone else said on this board awhile ago, that it's easy to train them, but hard to raise them- and that is so true. I had no idea how hard it would be to raise my girl, because she's so smart, but holy cow does she ever test my patience! I would never give up on her, ever- but I know lots of people that would.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

ken k said:


> "I did not know it would get this big" "were moving" "i`m afraid of it" "he or she is out of control"


Yup. The "overpopulation" argument is lost on me (at least in Canada) because no one ever gives away puppies for free or drops off leftover puppies because they couldn't find homes for them and so many people are denied adopting rescue dogs because they don't qualify so they're forced to buy puppies from a petstore or a breeder. The culprits here are irresponsible owners who don't think about what they're buying, neglect them, then typically no one wants someone else's problem so the dog sits in the pound. All of Ontario's shelters are no kill (to my knowledge) so THEY'RE overpopulated. I know more people that were rejected by shelters than could adopt from them.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

I know that there are a lot of people here in WV that refuse to spay or neuter because of either 1) "I can't afford the costs" or 2, and get ready for this one (a man said this to me once) "No doctor is going to remove my dog's balls!"
They also are not too great on fencing in their dogs. They are either allowed to roam the roads and chase cars (alot of 3 legged and dead dogs) or tie them to a tree without shelter. They honestly think this is okay to do! I confronted a neighbor about this very thing and was told to mind my own business she wasn't doing anything wrong since her dog had fur and didn't need shelter!
I was given the name of a woman who runs a rescue in the next county. I called her 2 years ago volunteering my help and money. She never called me back and I tried 3x to contact her and left messages. I am not going to beg someone to accept my help?? So there are issues all over the place here.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My male aussie came from WV, and I got another one from WV for a friend sad sad.

I think as most do, people impulse buy those cute fuzzy little babies while totally not figuring in the future. The medical/vet expenses, they think rin tin tin trained himself so this one will to, they just don't 'get' that these puppies grow up into unruly dogs if not trained/socialized.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax's Mom said:


> Yup. The "overpopulation" argument is lost on me (at least in Canada) because no one ever gives away puppies for free or drops off leftover puppies because they couldn't find homes for them


Agree and disagree. In my area, you can find 6-12 week old Labs, Goldens, GSDs, Pits, Yorkies, Chihuahas, and Rotties on Craigslist for $50 to $100, multiple ads every single day. These are the ones that are "unregistered, parents on site" or registered with APRI or some other junk registry. The same breeds with AKC papers are $200-$350. 

Granted, they're not being given away or being dropped off in shelters at 6 weeks old, but I'll bet you anything these are the same dogs turning up in shelters 8-18 months later. Do you think that the people who dump these dogs take a vow to never get another puppy? Nope, they go out and get another $100 pup of a different breed, thinking this one will be different. 

I still contend that if these unscrupulous individuals would stop mass-producing puppies at Wal-Mart prices, we wouldn't see nearly as many in shelters and in rescue.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why are so many dogs of any breed in need of homes???



mygsdandme said:


> Why do so many GSD's end up in the pound?
> It just saddens me to see so many GSD's in urgent need of rescue.
> Thank God for all the GSD rescues out there.
> But why oh why are there so many waiting to be adopted???
> ...


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> why are so many dogs of any breed in need of homes???


 I know there are many dogs of other breeds and mutts that are in need of homes, I was only referring to GSDs because this is a GSD forum.


----------

